# Need netbook for office use budget 10k



## Ronnie012 (Mar 21, 2017)

I need a laptop/netbook for mobility and for office use/casual use.Already have a desktop but I can't carry it everywhere. Also I don't like to sit in front of a desktop after sitting whole day in office. So suggest me a decent netbook/cheap laptop.



1) What is your budget? 10 k expandable to max 15k


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Netbook; 10' or more




3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 

Net Browsing,Youtube, word processing, power point, watching movies


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ? Ram more than 2gb. If 2 gb then should be expandable.


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like? 
Any brand with good ASS in my area


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) ) N/A
Battery back up - Good battery backup. Min 4 hours
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) /- Online or offline.
I have found these online. What do you guys think?
Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co


Buy Dell Inspiron 11 3162 11.6-inch Laptop (Celeron N3060 /2GB/32GB eMMC Storage /Windows 10 Home), Blue Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i


Amazon.in: Buy iBall Exemplaire CompBook 14-inch Laptop (Atom Z3735F/2GB/32GB/Windows 10/Integrated Graphics) Online at Low Prices in India | iBall Reviews &amp; Rating

P.s. While browsing i like to open 10-15 tabs. So netbook shouldn't hang.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 27, 2017)

Any suggestions?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 27, 2017)

Get the Dell one as there are no good options in your budget.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 27, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get the Dell one as there are no good options in your budget.




Thanks. But  I came across some reviews which said ram n storage cannot be upgraded.

I need one whose ram I can upgrade to atleast 4gb in case of need.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Get the Dell one as there are no good options in your budget.


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 27, 2017)

Expandable Ram is doubtful in that price range. Have a look at refurbished or used laptops. You will get better config than those 15k Atom based netbooks IMO.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 28, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Expandable Ram is doubtful in that price range. Have a look at refurbished or used laptops. You will get better config than those 15k Atom based netbooks IMO.



Bought a second hand tablet from olx recently. Tablet went kaput in 2 days. Seller not traceable since then. Hence don't want to try a used product again.

What about refurbished? Where can i get them? Do refurbished laptops have warranty?


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 28, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Bought a second hand tablet from olx recently. Tablet went kaput in 2 days. Seller not traceable since then. Hence don't want to try a used product again.
> 
> What about refurbished? Where can i get them? Do refurbished laptops have warranty?



Sorry about your bad experience. I bought a used RAM for my laptop. working great. Hence recommended the used option. My close relative bought a refurbished HP Laptop from Greendust about 1.5 years ago. Working great. He got a 1 year warranty as far as I know. My sister and brother-in-law bought a AIO Lenovo PC(It was Demo unit from a showroom). Working great for past 3 years. They had also got 1 year warranty. Warranty time will vary i presume. But you do get warranty unlike 2nd hand laptops.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 28, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Sorry about your bad experience. I bought a used RAM for my laptop. working great. Hence recommended the used option. My close relative bought a refurbished HP Laptop from Greendust about 1.5 years ago. Working great. He got a 1 year warranty as far as I know. My sister and brother-in-law bought a AIO Lenovo PC(It was Demo unit from a showroom). Working great for past 3 years. They had also got 1 year warranty. Warranty time will vary i presume. But you do get warranty unlike 2nd hand laptops.



Ram's are probably the safest bet you can have while buying 2nd handm Lpatop's a different story altogether.

I checked out Greendust but refurbished laptops are not presenf in the webste. Amazon refurbished are as costly as new. Any other websites for getting refurbished products?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Ram's are probably the safest bet you can have while buying 2nd handm Lpatop's a different story altogether.
> 
> I checked out Greendust but refurbished laptops are not presenf in the webste. Amazon refurbished are as costly as new.* Any other websites for getting refurbished products?*



overcart.com


----------



## ankushv (Mar 28, 2017)

Try acer lap tab s1003 . About 14k. Bit above your budget,  but has official win10 2gb ram and 32 gb ssd , and is new so less hassles . I have it so talking from personal experience. 

Sent from my SM-G900H


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 29, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> overcart.com



Cool thanks

- - - Updated - - -



ankushv said:


> Try acer lap tab s1003 . About 14k. Bit above your budget,  but has official win10 2gb ram and 32 gb ssd , and is new so less hassles . I have it so talking from personal experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H



K thanks. Come to think of it Acer Switch 10E SW3-016 with same specs is available at a lesser price. Which is better?


----------



## ankushv (Mar 29, 2017)

I think the acer switch 10 e is better than the s1003 I have . Go for the switch 10 e .

Sent from my SM-G900H


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 29, 2017)

ankushv said:


> I think the acer switch 10 e is better than the s1003 I have . Go for the switch 10 e .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H



K thanks. By the way how's the reading experience with acer switch? 
 Will 10" screen put a strain on the eyes? As i will need this laptop to read excel n pdf n other online study materials for exam preparations


----------



## ankushv (Mar 29, 2017)

10" screen has no reading or legibility issues . Excel and PDF etc just work fine .

Sent from my Le X526


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 29, 2017)

ankushv said:


> 10" screen has no reading or legibility issues . Excel and PDF etc just work fine .
> 
> Sent from my Le X526



okay thanks for the info. And is the ram expandable? And  is 32 gb enough to run the system? (With Windows updates and all?)


----------



## Stormbringer (Mar 31, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Ram's are probably the safest bet you can have while buying 2nd handm Lpatop's a different story altogether.
> 
> I checked out Greendust but refurbished laptops are not presenf in the webste. Amazon refurbished are as costly as new. Any other websites for getting refurbished products?



Checked the Greendust website. I too didn't find any laptops. Saiyangoku has bought a headphone from Overcart. I don't have any experience with any other website. So can't suggest.

10 inch screen is good for reading.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 31, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Checked the Greendust website. I too didn't find any laptops. Saiyangoku has bought a headphone from Overcart. I don't have any experience with any other website. So can't suggest.
> 
> 10 inch screen is good for reading.



Ok thanks. Refurbished laptops r available in Ebay but i dunno how trustworthy Ebay is.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 7, 2017)

ankushv said:


> Try acer lap tab s1003 . About 14k. Bit above your budget,  but has official win10 2gb ram and 32 gb ssd , and is new so less hassles . I have it so talking from personal experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H


Ordered Acer Switch 10e. Now can I do without miscrsd card or should I buy one? If so which one?


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 7, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Ordered Acer Switch 10e. Now can I do without miscrsd card or should I buy one? If so which one?



Congrats on the purchase. Only you can tell whether you need a microsd card or not, based on your usage. If you wanna buy one, Sandisk cards are good and backed with good after sales service. I would recommend a 32-64gb card and if you need more get a external hard drive.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 8, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Congrats on the purchase. Only you can tell whether you need a microsd card or not, based on your usage. If you wanna buy one, Sandisk cards are good and backed with good after sales service. I would recommend a 32-64gb card and if you need more get a external hard drive.



Thanks. Will ut support an sd card or a micro sd card?


----------



## kunnusingh (Apr 9, 2017)

Buy Asus netbook which comes with HDD/SSD instead of SD Card based disk.

Most of Asus like eee PC comes with HDD/SSD.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 9, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks. Will ut support an sd card or a micro sd card?



Checked an online video. It showed a MicroSD card slot. Did you buy online? If yes,the website will have the details.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 10, 2017)

kunnusingh said:


> Buy Asus netbook which comes with HDD/SSD instead of SD Card based disk.
> 
> Most of Asus like eee PC comes with HDD/SSD.


Thanx. But i  already ordered. And Asus models costing 17k come with 500gb hdd but 2gb non expandable ram.

- - - Updated - - -



Stormbringer said:


> Checked an online video. It showed a MicroSD card slot. Did you buy online? If yes,the website will have the details.



Thanks. Ordered a Sandisk 64gb microsd card.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 10, 2017)

kunnusingh said:


> Buy Asus netbook which comes with HDD/SSD instead of SD Card based disk.
> 
> Most of Asus like eee PC comes with HDD/SSD.



Just checked on Amazon, and wow..the comments for the laptop + the great after sales support of the company 

Amazon.in:Customer Reviews: Asus E202SA-FD0003T 11.6-inch Laptop (Celeron N3050/2GB/500GB/Windows 10/Integrated Graphics), Dark Blu


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 12, 2017)

It's been five days since I placed the order and Amazon hasn't even shipped the item yet!!! I guess it'll take another 1 week for amazon to even start shipping and probably a month to reach me!!! So am planning to cancel my order and purchase locally. Iball compbook is available locally at 9999 rs. How is it?

Or this HP one am getting locally at 17.5k

Buy HP Pavilion S003TU 11.6-inch Laptop (Celeron N3050/2GB/500GB/DOS/Intel HD Graphics), Twinkle Black (Discontinued by Manufacturer) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 12, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> It's been five days since I placed the order and Amazon hasn't even shipped the item yet!!! I guess it'll take another 1 week for amazon to even start shipping and probably a month to reach me!!! So am planning to cancel my order and purchase locally. Iball compbook is available locally at 9999 rs. How is it?
> 
> Or this HP one am getting locally at 17.5k
> 
> Buy HP Pavilion S003TU 11.6-inch Laptop (Celeron N3050/2GB/500GB/DOS/Intel HD Graphics), Twinkle Black (Discontinued by Manufacturer) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i



Where do you live? 5 days is a lot to not even ship. I haven't checked out the iball and HP ones you mentioned, But i expect the HP to have better build quality and after sales support. About Asus, as far as I know, it has good after sales services in India. Also no need to be scared of buying Asus products. I have a Nexus 7 tablet from 2012 still working fine. Never had an issue. My cousin has an Asus laptop(over 4 years old IRCC) and he is also happy with it. Getting bad piece is possible in any Brand. Check reviews only from those who have actually bought the product(verified Users).


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 12, 2017)

I have used some netbooks before but they are not even good for decent browsing. 

You could go a little higher and get this one HP 245 G5 Notebook (AMD A6 CPU/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS) ,Black 1 Yrs Warranty By HP India Service Center.:Amazon:Computers & Accessorie

It is a small notebook. According to comments decent battery life too. I have it in my wishlist to replace the Samsung netbook I am currently using.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for your advice. I discussed with amazon for return but they promised me they will have my order delivered within a week. So I will stick with the original acer I ordered.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 20, 2017)

Finally received the product - Acer aspire sw3 016. First impressions impressive. Build looks sturdy enough. Although i would have liked a longer  chargibg cable as it is too short. Can someone suggest a ling charging cable or a linger charger for this laptab?


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 20, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Finally received the product - Acer aspire sw3 016. First impressions impressive. Build looks sturdy enough. Although i would have liked a longer  chargibg cable as it is too short. Can someone suggest a ling charging cable or a linger charger for this laptab?



Congrats!!! Do post some pics of it and if possible a short review. By the whats was the cost ? Charging cable are usually proprietary. Better buy an extension cord and use it with the charger cable.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Apr 20, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Congrats!!! Do post some pics of it and if possible a short review. By the whats was the cost ? Charging cable are usually proprietary. Better buy an extension cord and use it with the charger cable.



Thanks. Cost came around 11,950 rs. I am bit sceptical about an extension cord because a defective extension cord fried my earlier laptop/s motherboard. But I am open to suggestions for a reliable extension cord if you know any. Or a charging cable. Will post a review if possible with photos but I want to use it first for a month or two.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 9, 2017)

I trust GM brand extension cables.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 9, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks. Cost came around 11,950 rs. I am bit sceptical about an extension cord because a defective extension cord fried my earlier laptop/s motherboard. But I am open to suggestions for a reliable extension cord if you know any. Or a charging cable. Will post a review if possible with photos but I want to use it first for a month or two.


Hey hope your netbook is serving you fine. Do try to post a small review with pics.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 14, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> I trust GM brand extension cables.


Thanks. I'll see if i can get one.


Stormbringer said:


> Hey hope your netbook is serving you fine. Do try to post a small review with pics.


Yup sure I'll try whenever I get some free time...


----------



## Ronnie012 (Aug 23, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> Hey hope your netbook is serving you fine. Do try to post a small review with pics.


Lapbook Review ; Acer Aspire SW3-016
Review added. Will try to add pics.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 26, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Lapbook Review ; Acer Aspire SW3-016
> Review added. Will try to add pics.


Thanks for posting a review. Waiting for pics.


----------

